# Does the new 2022 Model S come with ANY charging cables????



## RobtheTesla (3 mo ago)

I just received my new 2022 Model S and checked both the frunk and the trunk for an electrical charging bundle. Nothing!! The only accessory related to charging that came with this new car was a small plug adaptor, which was located inside the frunk space. Are these new orders supposed to come with a charging cable, or charging cable and converter accessories for use anywhere so you can plug into 220v and 110v when you are traveling and not able to get to a Supercharging Station??? Or is it no longer provided with new auto orders anymore and needs to be purchased online?? Just curious as I am amazed that these items are not included with this car after how much they cost up front! Any help or feedback by recent Tesla Model S owners would be appreciated.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@RobtheTesla, for any Tesla ordered after April (sorry I don’t remember the exact date), the mobile charging cable is no longer automatically included. If you ordered before the cutoff, it should have been included.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

This is what used to be included. They have reduced the price on it and it is currently available for purchase:


----------



## RobtheTesla (3 mo ago)

Bigriver said:


> This is what used to be included. They have reduced the price on it and it is currently available for purchase:
> View attachment 45044


I was afraid that would have been the answer to why it wasn't included. Double whammy as I also just missed all and any State and/or Federal rebates that either no longer exist or does not apply to the Model S due to its overall purchase price. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Federal tax credits haven't existed for Teslas for years.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Federal tax credits haven't existed for Teslas for years.


They still exist for EVSE though.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> They still exist for EVSE though.


Only if purchased separately from the vehicle, right?

If it's included with the vehicle, you wouldn't be able to report how much you paid for it.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

If it's bundled / included with the vehicle, then Yes, can't show documentation of what you paid for it. If it was a selectable option then there'd be a separate line item on the Monroney sticker, just like other options or delivery fee. If purchased separately you'd have a receipt.

So Maybe.


----------

